# ISO hash



## SmilinJoeFusion (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm planning on making some iso hash and I've heard an interesting method that I want to try. After you get the thc iso solution instead of letting the alcohol evaporate to get the hash you take an eye dropper and put some onto a cigarette. Once the alcohol evaporates you smoke the cig and get high. Does this sound legitimate?


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 3, 2008)

i don't know, but that would be pretty sweet. wonder if it would smell.


----------



## girlyhits (Apr 3, 2008)

I have done this and you have the overall idea right. If your using iso I'm assuming what your really making is hash oil. Instead of painting your ciggys before you burn off the iso - do it after. The right time to collect the oil at the botton of the bowl is when it is still plyable and somewhat liquid (like scrapping wet resin outta a pipe). Now if you leave it exposed to air it will get hard. I cap mine into little vials and it stays liquid but thick. I painted straight oil onto the outside of the cig paper and let them dry. If your oil gets too thick at any piont you can add a drop of solvent (iso) to the mix and it will thin it out. As far as the smell, I have smoked the hash oil cigs around my kids....no smell comments but they are used to the smell of weed around. It was nice to take some smokes out to the garden with me and my nieghbors can't tell I'm smoking anything but a cigerette. 

A side note - I have done the canna butter, tinacture, hash and hash oil. I love hash oil the most. It just is very easy to use for one person. If I want to inject my weed - drop or two of hash oil into a tiny pat of butter warmed in a spoon over a candle... yum stir it right into some coffee or hot cocoa or yogurt. Eating weed in under 5 minutes. Oh I feel like smoking it ... drop on my bowl or paint some on a cig. Easy to use, easily hidden and quite stoned


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 3, 2008)

girlyhits said:


> I have done this and you have the overall idea right. If your using iso I'm assuming what your really making is hash oil. Instead of painting your ciggys before you burn off the iso - do it after. The right time to collect the oil at the botton of the bowl is when it is still plyable and somewhat liquid (like scrapping wet resin outta a pipe). Now if you leave it exposed to air it will get hard. I cap mine into little vials and it stays liquid but thick. I painted straight oil onto the outside of the cig paper and let them dry. If your oil gets too thick at any piont you can add a drop of solvent (iso) to the mix and it will thin it out. As far as the smell, I have smoked the hash oil cigs around my kids....no smell comments but they are used to the smell of weed around. It was nice to take some smokes out to the garden with me and my nieghbors can't tell I'm smoking anything but a cigerette.
> 
> A side note - I have done the canna butter, tinacture, hash and hash oil. I love hash oil the most. It just is very easy to use for one person. If I want to inject my weed - drop or two of hash oil into a tiny pat of butter warmed in a spoon over a candle... yum stir it right into some coffee or hot cocoa or yogurt. Eating weed in under 5 minutes. Oh I feel like smoking it ... drop on my bowl or paint some on a cig. Easy to use, easily hidden and quite stoned


good to know!!! does the cig look any different? could you smoke it while talking to a cop? thats the real question..... I'm sure you havn't tried, but has anyone ever walked up while you were smoking a cig with the oil and they noticed the cig looked different or smelled different?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 3, 2008)

ISO hash sucks! Unless you have some sulfuric acid and some toluene and some lab equipment....then you can make some good iso


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 3, 2008)

The best way and only way with no hassle ........ 
Just pour your ISO/butane and your honey oil into another bowl filled half way with water and the oil will just sit on top ,
Glide a credit card over the top and collect oil the oil from the top with not 1 bit waisted 

Now how easy is that ......


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 3, 2008)

use more alcohol....when I make honey oil, i use alcohol to dillute it again, collect it in a container, and then let the alcohol dry again


----------

